# TUG Exchange Ads



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2015)

I had placed an exchange ad in the marketplace and since realized these were Permanent exchanges and not one time exchanges so I deleted my ad. Is there a place to put one time only exchanges?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 1, 2015)

You use the same system to post your add, just in the Type of Listing drop down, you select For Exchange. I see TUG also has a Permanent Swap section, but I don't see a Type of Listing for that. So perhaps you have posted it correctly already?


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> You use the same system to post your add, just in the Type of Listing drop down, you select For Exchange. I see TUG also has a Permanent Swap section, but I don't see a Type of Listing for that. So perhaps you have posted it correctly already?



No actually, when you list as an Exchange it asks if it is a floating or fixed week. and then it asks if it is every year, etc. Also, since the week I want to exchange is a floating week assigned to a specific week, the dates show up wrong if I click on "Exchange". I have to click on the "Fixed" wee tab to get the date to show correctly. I just am not understanding it. I looked at the other ads and they seem to be for permanent swaps.  I just want to swap my week this year for another, not permanently.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 1, 2015)

It seems this is more about TUG functionality and perhaps should have been posted in the 'About the Rest of TUG' forum. Brian would have been more likely to see it there and guide you through the ad posting process.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 1, 2015)

Moved to About the rest of TUG


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 1, 2015)

direct exchange ads and permanent exchange ads are both posted int he same place...it specifically asks you during the posting of your exchange ad if you are looking to trade it forever, or just once.

just because you post a direct exchange ad does not obligate you to exchange it unless the deal is right for you.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> direct exchange ads and permanent exchange ads are both posted int he same place...it specifically asks you during the posting of your exchange ad if you are looking to trade it forever, or just once.
> 
> just because you post a direct exchange ad does not obligate you to exchange it unless the deal is right for you.



Thanks, Brian! Somehow I didn't see that about exchanging forever or just once. I am going to start over and try again.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2015)

Brian, I was just on the Marketplace on the Classified and attempted to put an ad in for my one time exchange and there is nothing there I can see asking me if this is a one time post. It is totally set up for people who are permanently exchanging, but I did list in anyway. Should work.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 1, 2015)

actually its setup for all ads to be direct exchange ads...not permanent exchanges.

the permanent exchange option is only a checkbox during the posting process...although I dont see it when I go to post an ad either.  have to figure out why its being hidden.

however, as stated before...every single ad is a direct exchange ad...the only difference in the permanent swap is the checking of the box.  Ill get that sorted out.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 2, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> actually its setup for all ads to be direct exchange ads...not permanent exchanges.
> 
> the permanent exchange option is only a checkbox during the posting process...although I dont see it when I go to post an ad either.  have to figure out why its being hidden.
> 
> however, as stated before...every single ad is a direct exchange ad...the only difference in the permanent swap is the checking of the box.  Ill get that sorted out.



Right. The box isn't there. The other thing, for ex., is the week I want to exchange is actually a floating week. (My floating weeks are assigned each year by the resort). But if I click on "floating week" the wrong dates show up in the drop down menu, so I have to click on "fixed week" and then, in my case, Sunday check in (which is correct for my week) for the correct date to show for the exchange once I post the ad.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 2, 2015)

some resorts for whatever reason dont believe there are 52 weeks in a year and instead choose to use 53 for some years....but im not sure thats what the issue is here since you say the week is correct when you select fixed week?

the dropdown menu for selecting a floating week is the same as the one provided for a fixed week.  the only way they could be different would be selecting a different year.  the calendar for 2015 is the same for fixed or floating weeks.

note that when selecting a floating week, it first asks you for the starting week of your interval....then next it will ask for the ending week of your float interval.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 2, 2015)

"note that when selecting a floating week, it first asks you for the starting week of your interval....then next it will ask for the ending week of your float interval."

Yeah- I wasn't getting that either because it is just one floating week (pre-assigend by the resort) I am exchanging. Was confusing so I put it in as a fixed week. I'm just going to leave it the way I have it I guess. Thanks.
__________________


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 3, 2015)

this has been corrected, for whatever reason the check box to indicate a perm swap was hidden.


----------

